# Aux Cable and music I have no idea how that works



## gui (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can get spotified working in the vehicle?


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

gui said:


> Does anyone know how I can get spotified working in the vehicle?


You need an iphone.
Androids don't have that...
if you are talking uber integration


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It don't work 80% of the time.

Just give pax the aux cable to plug in their phone


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

gui said:


> Does anyone know how I can get spotified working in the vehicle?


The rider's name will have a mel0dy icon by their name. That's your cue to hook your aux cable ( a cord with mini jacks on both ends ) 
from the Iphone's mini jack to your radio's aux input.

The rider controls the music from their own Iphone UberApp.

But, it really doesn't happen that often, what does happen more often is that 
a rider will ask me for my aux cable ( it's always hooked up to my own phone, so I just hand them the chord and they plug it into their phone ).


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

gui said:


> Does anyone know how I can get spotified working in the vehicle?


I finally had someone ask me if I had Spotify in one of my few trips lately, I simply said no. I'm not giving any extras to pax, they listen to my alt rock or nothing.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberDC said:


> I finally had someone ask me if I had Spotify in one of my few trips lately, I simply said no. I'm not giving any extras to pax, they listen to my alt rock or nothing.


Totally agree.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> You need an iphone.
> Androids don't have that...
> if you are talking uber integration


Yes, uber language can be very tricky indeed!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Spotify was a half-baked, half-arsed idea thought up by an idiot. It'll be quietly dropped soon.


----------

